# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  آیا کسی توانسته تا کنون تابع SHA_2 را بشکند؟؟

## hanis29268

سلام دوستان،
بنده میخواستم بدونم کسی تاحالا تونسته این تابع  هش رو بشکنه؟؟
اگه مقاله یا مرجعی معرفی کنید ممنون میشم.

----------


## eshpilen

فک نکنم.
تاجاییکه میدونم از هشهای مدرن متداول فقط MD5 و SHA1 شکسته شده بحساب میان. البته بیشتر هم  MD5.
تازه اینا دیگه خیلی قدیمی شدن.

----------

